# Why can't I catch a catfish?



## respawner (Jan 24, 2011)

Was at LL dam using live minnows on small and medium sized hooks, got there about 10:30 am. Not a single bite but the ppl next to me was catching them. What did I do wrong? (I am a rookie fisherman first year of fishing and not a pro like some of yall)


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

well I don't fish much at all below the dam. Shadslinger can help you some there. But I would try just about anything for catfish besides live minows, I'm talking about blue cats and channel cats mostly. Not saying you can't catch them on live minows but cut bait is probably a better choice. Winter time the fish are deeper, fish deep, near structure, and use cut bait and you should catch some...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Cut the minnow in half or pinch his guts. We have had good luck with half the minnow on a hook and the hook was about 18 inches above the weight. We fish this way below the dam and have limitied out a lot.

Matt


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you fishing fresh water?????


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Also try fishin under a float about 4 ft deep along the east side of the river. Same bait.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt told you right, those are both good ways to catch below the dam cats. Getting right on the edge of the current and an eddy is another trick there, a few feet one side or the other will make a difference some days.
Minnows crushed up or cut in half are very good bait in the river for cat fish, live minnows don't work very well.


----------

